# Hi, Im new, help me out on getting to my goal!



## GetMeHuge (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Im 16 and scrony, im 115 pounds, 5ft9 and want to have a nice girls drooling body. I would like some advice on how to get from what im starting at (pic1) to the nice body of (pic2). I don't want to get all big and super huge, I would just like to have a nice sized body with nice muscles and cut. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*GetMeHuge* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

welcome to the board youll love it here. to answer your question, dont take steroids, you got enough test already. about 900ng/dl good . just do whole body workout mon- wed -fri for 3months. google different sites to find exercises that you can do for whole body workout plan. take whey protein, bcaas, creatine if you ask your parents first. then after 3 months go to a mon-tues- off- thurs- fri- off weekend till you hit 1 yr. eat a good diet, do abs, legs. cardio. eat 6 small meals ed. dont worry you wont get to huge believe me but after a yr you should put on some decent size, cuts. just dont miss, and do some research on your own to keep you up to date. if you have questions about diet ask built or juggernut they are more quilified to lead you in that direction. good luck. remember you have to not miss your workouts if your serious. this dont happen overnight.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2010)

unclem said:


> welcome to the board youll love it here. to answer your question, dont take steroids, you got enough test already. about 900ng/dl good . just do whole body workout mon- wed -fri for 3months. google different sites to find exercises that you can do for whole body workout plan. take whey protein, bcaas, creatine if you ask your parents first. then after 3 months go to a mon-tues- off- thurs- fri- off weekend till you hit 1 yr. eat a good diet, do abs, legs. cardio. eat 6 small meals ed. dont worry you wont get to huge believe me but after a yr you should put on some decent size, cuts. just dont miss, and do some research on your own to keep you up to date. if you have questions about diet ask built or juggernut they are more quilified to lead you in that direction. good luck. remember you have to not miss your workouts if your serious. this dont happen overnight.



All of this!

And at 16, eat everything in sight. Your metabolism must be like a blast furnace. Eat a variety of food and drink lots of milk if you can stomach it.

You have wide hips, narrow_ish_ shoulders, and long limbs. Much like my own structure and at your age I was drinking shakes left and right, but no store-bought protein powders as I didn't have that luxury and those products basically weren't available a hundred years ago (okay, only 33 years ago). 

I bought a $15 blender and added milk, eggs, peanut butter, bananas, and ice cream. Lots of calories and protein.

Wishing you the best. 

Oh, read _*THIS!*_

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html*

Great info!

Welcome to the site.


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> All of this!
> 
> And at 16, eat everything in sight. Your metabolism must be like a blast furnace. Eat a variety of food and drink lots of milk if you can stomach it.
> 
> ...


 
as built would say, which i thought was funny as hell, curt your a fossill, lol. but a good one. they didnt even have soy protein, i cant remember?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2010)

^Bob Hoffman had stuff available and Weider had his Crash Weight Gain No. 7, but it was out of my price range as a 15-year-old with little income. Mowing lawns, etc.







I _am _a damned fossil. lol


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 5, 2010)

Like these gusy have said.

EAT! everything bro.

Try for eggs and oats in the morning, then a snack of protein or weight gainer, then a lean beef burger for lunch (one you make at home is better) or a steak and potato, followed by another snack or a weight gainer shake, then have dinner something good and healthy like tuna, chicken, or steak/beef, add some rice and greens, then before bed have something else with protein.


The best budget plan for smaller guys and I myself done this when I was younger and did not have alot of funds, was the 20 reps squat program and I drank milk like a MOFO! but I tell you what I put on 15kg in just 2 months. and I'll be honest I was not eating the best so if I was eating right and doing better I'm sure I would of put on more or better quality.

A big welcome brother! and some of us (I was) where you are at today, but with the help of great guys like the ones on here I learnt alot and also put on alot.


----------

